# 2019 fish ohio pins



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

The Your Wild Ohio Angler facebook page uploaded pictures of the 2019 Fish Ohio pins;they have a pumpkinseed sunfish on them. They look pretty good I hope to get to catch a fish to enter again this year but I haven't been to ohio yet maybe soon i can get up there.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I’m pretty new to this: I caught a 16” Crappie in April i think and sent it in to the website to get a pin. they said it would take a month to get in the mail but still haven’t got it. Any ideas why or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Figure most of ODOW folks are fishing on Lake Erie....just kidding....maybe


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

#1 it's the government
#2 it's free!!
Patience grasshopper!! Haha
It'll show up. I haven't entered one, but did for my daughter a couple of years ago. It's a cool program for sure!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

my kids like those


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I’m pretty new to this: I caught a 16” Crappie in April i think and sent it in to the website to get a pin. they said it would take a month to get in the mail but still haven’t got it. Any ideas why or am I doing something wrong?


It takes awhile to get. You may get it by October, but you will get it.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

The article said they are in process of being made and will start to ship out in August.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Got mine yesterday. I think they should have done the pumpkinseed for 2018; 2019 is definitely the year of the walleye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never participated in the "fish ohio" program. I know the qualifying sizes is an all,and will roughly in my head keep track of how many f0's I catch in a season. 
I wish they would have different tiers.
Kinda like video games,beginner,advances,pro.
Because the sizes are a little low imo when you compare them to like the in fisherman masters angler program. I regularly saugeye fish so 21" saugeyes come quite often. And since they have lowered the fo size for inland smallies,you see see "fish ohio" smallies caught all the time. 
This is not to take away from those that participate and enjoy the program. When my kid starts catching fish ohio I will 100% start turning them in for him. It's a great way to keep kids getting back out. But like I said,I wish they would raise some of the sizes,or make different pins like maybe this for example====saugeye 20"bronze fo,24"silver fo,25"+gold fish ohio. And compete against yourself for bronze, silver,gold "master anglers".
Imo for a person that can get out regularly with a little knowledge can easily complete a master angler list within a season....

Dillon you get your pin yet? I do know they can take some time to get. A 16" crappie is a beast man! Congrats on that!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've never participated in the "fish ohio" program. I know the qualifying sizes is an all,and will roughly in my head keep track of how many f0's I catch in a season.
> I wish they would have different tiers.
> Kinda like video games,beginner,advances,pro.
> Because the sizes are a little low imo when you compare them to like the in fisherman masters angler program. I regularly saugeye fish so 21" saugeyes come quite often. And since they have lowered the fo size for inland smallies,you see see "fish ohio" smallies caught all the time.
> ...


Nope! No pin. Almost forgot about it lol. That idea about Bronze, Sliver and Gold is a good one. It’s be cool to have to work up and collect all them.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

That is a nice looking pin for this year; I really hope to get one this year. My uncle has a place on Indian Lake and last year I went up in early June and got to fish for 4 days and was able to catch 4 FO fish 1 crappie and 3 white bass.Missed a FO channel cat by 1inch.It was a great trip with a lot of fish caught those 4 days. I've never caught that many catfish on lures in my life. I really wanted to get a Master Angler gold pin but only got back to Ohio to fish 1 more trip for 1&1/2 days in August and didn't catch any FO fish on that trip. I haven't got to get to Ohio yet this year but was wondering when you guys thick would be best time frame to plan a trip for Indian Lake for a good chance to get a FO fish and what fish would you target first? Being a shallow lake can you catch crappie near shore in the warmer months?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

ODOW staff probably looking through a lot of catalogs for stuff to order with the new gas tax monies and getting a wish list together to order stuff with the proposed license fee increase. They'll get to your pins shortly.....you hope.....just saying


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Nope! No pin. Almost forgot about it lol. That idea about Bronze, Sliver and Gold is a good one. It’s be cool to have to work up and collect all them.


You will get it, it takes a long time to get them. They usually come late in the year, Novemberish for me most years.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Got mine Tuesday. hop


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Mine came Tuesday as well.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I got a fish Ohio walleye this year where do I send the pictures?


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

bumpus said:


> I got a fish Ohio walleye this year where do I send the pictures?


You do not have to send any pictures to the ODNR for a pin, although you can add a picture to a printable certificate at the end. Here's the process to reserve a Fish Ohio pin:
1. Go to http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fish-ohio-recognition-program
2. Click on "reserve a pin"
3. Scroll down and click on "Fish Ohio Application".
4. After this, you will have to create a free account, which does not take very long.
5. Once you're signed in, there is a panel on the top part of screen. Click on "register your fish". 
6. Fill out the information and click "submit". You should receive a confirmation email in the inbox you made the account with.
I hope this helps.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info, i always thought you had to have a picture


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

bumpus said:


> Thanks for the info, i always thought you had to have a picture


Like Saugeyefisher was saying, it's really more of a program to engage children with fishing. There is nothing stopping you from creating fake entries and getting a master angling pin, but would you really have fun and get a sense of achievement if you did that?

If the program was a little more prestigious like a Master Angler Awards program, then the current minimum sizes would probably be increased and they would require a picture with visible measurements and ID. I still enjoy the program for what it is regardless, better than nothing.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Morrow said:


> Like Saugeyefisher was saying, it's really more of a program to engage children with fishing. There is nothing stopping you from creating fake entries and getting a master angling pin, but would you really have fun and get a sense of achievement if you did that?
> 
> If the program was a little more prestigious like a Master Angler Awards program, then the current minimum sizes would probably be increased and they would require a picture with visible measurements and ID. I still enjoy the program for what it is regardless, better than nothing.


I agree completely, I've never messed with the program at all I've just heard from other people you needed the picture


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

buickfan70 said:


> That is a nice looking pin for this year; I really hope to get one this year. My uncle has a place on Indian Lake and last year I went up in early June and got to fish for 4 days and was able to catch 4 FO fish 1 crappie and 3 white bass.Missed a FO channel cat by 1inch.It was a great trip with a lot of fish caught those 4 days. I've never caught that many catfish on lures in my life. I really wanted to get a Master Angler gold pin but only got back to Ohio to fish 1 more trip for 1&1/2 days in August and didn't catch any FO fish on that trip. I haven't got to get to Ohio yet this year but was wondering when you guys thick would be best time frame to plan a trip for Indian Lake for a good chance to get a FO fish and what fish would you target first? Being a shallow lake can you catch crappie near shore in the warmer months?


 Best time to get a FO Crappie is March my opinion. In march the saugeye are running pretty good but the biggest crappies aren’t far behind. They’ll be in the same area as saugeyes. Wait till sun goes down, fish parallel to shore with float and jig and jig it back slowwwwww. Big black crappie in march. But some spots are different, even at indian. Some spots the crappie spawn end of march, but some of my other really good spots they go all the way till early June. Find spots, get a rotation of those spots, and HAMMER them. Seen several 16” crappie this year at Indian. A few in my own hands


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Must of just needed to talk about it, my pin came Wednesday!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Any of you collectors interest in mine? I have them as far back as 81


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

FO pins are packaged in Chillicothe, by adults with special needs. Saw a show on tv about it. Give them some business! Got mine for Saugeye this year.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got my pumpkinseed pin but waiting on the master's pin.When I registered mine,it wouldn't accept my pics that day. First time master's pin so I'm not sure how long to wait on it.

You can add all your Fish O's to your odnr account. I registered 10+ eyes back in 2017.They still sent 1 pin only.All data collected so when you click on top water's Fish O tab, you'll see which lake it rates as the best and how many qualified per lake. Indian and Buckeye always going #1 and #2 over the years. I don't know how often it is updated.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah even if you catch more than one FO a year, you only get one FO pin for that year. I think. Unless it’s the Master


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Any of you collectors interest in mine? I have them as far back as 81


i have them going back a long way myself, I have gotten one every year for as long as I can remember. My kids love the pins, they put them on their stuff. But I only one 1 pin per year so they fight over them! lol


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Just got mine today. My first but i’m a youngin so i have to build up my collection to look like all of yours one day.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Enjoy it while it lasts Dillon! Before you know it, you'll be on here talking about knee replacement and hearing aids! Haha


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Workingman said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts Dillon! Before you know it, you'll be on here talking about knee replacement and hearing aids! Haha


hahaha


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I’m pretty new to this: I caught a 16” Crappie in April i think and sent it in to the website to get a pin. they said it would take a month to get in the mail but still haven’t got it. Any ideas why or am I doing something wrong?


You’ll get it soon I got mine from a big blue gill Saturday


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DaleM said:


> You’ll get it soon I got mine from a big blue gill Saturday


Glad to see you're still around.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

It looks like most people have received there 2019 FO pins, that's awesome!
I just thought I'd throw out a couple questions to continue this conversation:
Which species do you like or dislike the most on the FO pins?
Which new species would like to see added on a future FO pin?


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Never done fishing said:


> Which new species would like to see added on a future FO pin?


Goby, and the master angler pin should have a seagull gulping it down.

On a serious note, the northern pike should definitely be on there. They should also add gar, steelhead, flathead, and musky.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Morrow said:


> Goby, and the master angler pin should have a seagull gulping it down.
> 
> Haha, I think all Lake Erie anglers would love to see that one!
> 
> On a serious note, the northern pike should definitely be on there. They should also add gar, steelhead, flathead, and musky.


I think all those species are great options for future pins. I believe the musky was on the 2017 pin.

Also, I know the sauger was on the '08 pin and the walleye on last year's pin, but has the saugeye ever made it on a pin? If not, that species is well overdue.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

This might be a dumb question but they probably reuse the same fish species over time right? Like say last year was a Walleye so we won’t see a Walleye pin for a long time? Anyone have a picture of a big collection


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> This might be a dumb question but they probably reuse the same fish species over time right? Like say last year was a Walleye so we won’t see a Walleye pin for a long time? Anyone have a picture of a big collection


Most of the more popular species have been repeated 3 times lm bass, perch, walleye, and crappie. Species like sm bass, steelhead, blue gill, and channel catfish have been repeated twice. That’s just off the top of my head.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

saugmon said:


> Just got my pumpkinseed pin but waiting on the master's pin.When I registered mine,it wouldn't accept my pics that day. First time master's pin so I'm not sure how long to wait on it.
> 
> You can add all your Fish O's to your odnr account. I registered 10+ eyes back in 2017.They still sent 1 pin only.All data collected so when you click on top water's Fish O tab, you'll see which lake it rates as the best and how many qualified per lake. Indian and Buckeye always going #1 and #2 over the years. I don't know how often it is updated.


Master pins get mailed near the end of January.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Never done fishing said:


> I think all those species are great options for future pins. I believe the musky was on the 2017 pin.
> 
> Also, I know the sauger was on the '08 pin and the walleye on last year's pin, but has the saugeye ever made it on a pin? If not, that species is well overdue.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sauger was the 2002 pin. Saugeye was the 2008 pin.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Speaking of Fish Ohio... got several last night


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would like to see a shovelhead, carp, or buffalo on a pin. Sheephead made the cut in 2006.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Flathead76 said:


> Sauger was the 2002 pin. Saugeye was the 2008 pin.


Ok, thanks for setting me straight on that.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

I am curious to see what next year's pin is going to look like with the 40th Anniversary of Fish Ohio. I heard there was a special pin in 2000 for the 20th Anniversary.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

My brother and I started a rolling steak dinner bet last year on who can get the most pin fish each year. 

I like this program. I got one from '17 and '19 so far. I thought I had a rock bass out of leesville in '18 but I missed it by 1/2 in.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Never done fishing said:


> I am curious to see what next year's pin is going to look like with the 40th Anniversary of Fish Ohio. I heard there was a special pin in 2000 for the 20th Anniversary.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It was a cool pin. Had the state of Ohio shape for the background like the grandslam pins with a sm bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Investigator Bass said:


> My brother and I started a rolling steak dinner bet last year on who can get the most pin fish each year.
> 
> I like this program. I got one from '17 and '19 so far. I thought I had a rock bass out of leesville in '18 but I missed it by 1/2 in.


That's a fun idea.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> It was a cool pin. Had the state of Ohio shape for the background like the grandslam pins with a sm bass.


I like the grandslam thing,do they still do it?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like the grandslam thing,do they still do it?


They only did it for 2-3 years because of lack of participation.


----------

